# Help!! Windows won't roll up!



## slynner (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi all! I hope someone can help me with my 2008 Eos. This is the first real problem I've had with it, and I've had it for a year. Today, the windows rolled down halfway when I started the car, and they won't roll back up! They roll up and roll themselves back down halfway. Ugghhhh- hope someone can help me- Thanks in advance!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

slynner said:


> Hi all! I hope someone can help me with my 2008 Eos. This is the first real problem I've had with it, and I've had it for a year. Today, the windows rolled down halfway when I started the car, and they won't roll back up! They roll up and roll themselves back down halfway. Ugghhhh- hope someone can help me- Thanks in advance!


Is your battery relatively new? The modern cars of today require fully charged batteries to operate all the functions properly.

If your battery is in excellent condition and is fully charged, try rolling your windows up and down at least 3 times so that they can relearn. 

I still suspect battery problems, however.


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

My '07 did the same thing a few months ago. It is the anti-pinch adjustment that is the culprit. The window thinks there is an object in the way and will not roll up all the way. I started a thread here somewhere about the problem. There is a reset solution but I can't remember it right now.

Do a search for window and pinch and you may find it. IIRC, I put the top down and ran the window up 2 or 3 times and held the button for several seconds.

OK, I looked and found my post and the solution. HTH

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5448766-Power-window-will-not-close


----------



## Kong99 (Jul 3, 2008)

'08 here bought new. Recently had issues with the windows acting flaky, not responding on first push of button, using the windows ALL button and not every window would respond, eventually they would not go up after the car was off and the door was opened then closed, so the seal was not made. I suspected the battery was getting low due to difficulty in turning it over and sure enough that was the problem. All strange window behavior ceased after putting in new battery. This is my second battery replacement. Kinda have a odd situation as the EOS is really the primary driver for my wife and I and gets a lot of errand duty.. but still never had to replace batteries on a 2 year cycle like the EOS.

Back on topic, I agree with DavidPaul have the battery checked. I'd be surprised if that was not the problem.

The EOS is now just over 4yo and we still love it.


----------



## sr3051 (May 11, 2008)

*Simular issue*

I am happy ingredients a periodic issue like this... I don't drive my 2008 that much, it is a weekend car. Thought about putting a trickle charger but am unsure where to connect or how to connect to the batteries.. Any ideas?


----------

